# Anyone up for it?



## NoCat57 (Oct 31, 2021)

I know this is kind of out there but... Would anyone want to talk on the phone a bit and then fall asleep together? Nothing weird or sexxual. Just feeling really lonely and want to do some talking & listening and to have someone there while I sleep.


----------



## Yulp (Nov 14, 2021)

NoCat57 said:


> I know this is kind of out there but... Would anyone want to talk on the phone a bit and then fall asleep together? Nothing weird or sexxual. Just feeling really lonely and want to do some talking & listening and to have someone there while I sleep.



I'd be up for chillin during the day we could video call on snapchat. I'm in a failing marriage so nights I wouldn't be able to if it wasn't for that I'd say let's do it


----------

